# Jeff Beck dies at 78



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeff Beck , guitarist, passes away yesterday of bacterial
meningitis.
One of the truly greats.
Thanks for all the great music sir, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Very sad. He was a real "guitarists' guitarist" who never really got his due among the general public. I always enjoyed/appreciated his very original and individual approach to the instrument, even when I didn't always find myself a huge fan of his music.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Rest in Peace , great guitarist...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

R.I.P.
I only ever had three of Jeff Beck's albums the early 'Truth' plus the seventies' 'Blow by Blow' and 'Wired' each in their own way brilliant guitarist's albums.
I no longer have vinyl so Qobuz will be my source for some nostalgic listening.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

My first Jeff Beck concert was in the Bronx, NY (part of NYC) circa 1971. At the time the Bronx was a particularly violent place. You had a been chance of being shot there then than you did in Vietnam, or so the tale went. Likely true BTW.

It was the first and only concert I have ever been to where rocks and beer bottles were thrown at the performer. And it was not just one or two.

Anyway, RIP Mr Beck. I enjoyed the magic your guitar did through your hand to my ear.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I much preferred Jeff Beck's work with the Yardbirds and the hard rock of the first two JBG albums than what I heard after but that never deterred me from appreciating how much of a multi-faceted talent he was.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I wanted to go see Jeff when he came to town back in the 90s but couldn't get off work. He's probably the only rock guitarist who could perform Nessun Dorma and not make it sound cheesy. RIP


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Jeff. RIP


----------

